# Ogden, UT



## norman vandyke (Aug 5, 2017)

So, I have a friend in Ogden who works near this tree. I've seen it twice before and finally took a picture. At least 6' across. Box elder burl. Anyone in the area feel like knocking on the door and asking about some burl? I flew here, so getting it back to Montana is out of the question. The tree had definitely had it and is almost dead.

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 5, 2017)

norman vandyke said:


> So, I have a friend in Ogden who works near this tree. I've seen it twice before and finally took a picture. At least 6' across. Box elder burl. Anyone in the area feel like knocking on the door and asking about some burl? I flew here, so getting it back to Montana is out of the question. The tree had definitely had it and is almost dead.View attachment 132141 View attachment 132142 View attachment 132143



Cash in the return ticket and rent a truck.....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2017)

NICE


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 5, 2017)

one a little larger than that in parowan utah that i knocked on the door, called the tax record owner and still could never get any response on. i wish you all the luck in the world cause i couldn't seem to pull it off. i even offered to pay them and hire a professional tree service. notice the 55 gallon trash can for size comparison. this baby was 1o+ ft x 4+ foot on the bottom

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## RogerC (Aug 6, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> one a little larger than that in parowan utah that i knocked on the door, called the tax record owner and still could never get any response on. i wish you all the luck in the world cause i couldn't seem to pull it off. i even offered to pay them and hire a professional tree service. notice the 55 gallon trash can for size comparison. this baby was 1o+ ft x 4+ foot on the bottom
> 
> That's incredible!


----------

